# Why does freebsd 8.0 reboot automatically ?



## sw2wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Today my FB box rebooted automatically twice. How can i find the reason and fix it ?
It seems i cannot find anything from /var/log/messgages and dmesg .

Sincerely!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2010)

Spontaneous reboots without log messages are usually hardware related. Short-circuits, overheating CPU/GPU, dust, faulty RAM.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks ! i will check my hardware later


----------

